
Record-breaking algorithm packs 2D shapes with unprecedented efficiency - alecst
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16716-recordbreaking-algorithm-really-packs-them-in.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=physics-math
======
parbo
Interesting, but I must admit that I was a bit bummed that it wasn't about
Tetris.

